# A Study Of Japuji Sahib By Dr. Karminder Singh Dhillon (Boston)



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

Parts 1 through 8 are available as pdf files. You can download them on this thread. Part 9 is not yet available online. However these articles are accessible at http://www.sikhbulletin.com. Keep checking throughout the month. 

*Part 1 - Nov-Dec 2007 issue*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*
Part 2 - March-April 2008 issue*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*
Part 3 - May June 2008 issue*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*Part 4- Nov Dec 2008 Issue*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*Part 5- May June 2009 Issue*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*Part 6-Sept-Oct 2009 Issue
*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2011)

*Part 7 - March-April 2010 Issue*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

*
Part 8- Nov Dec 2010 Issue*


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 26, 2011)

cheerleaderwahkaur
A thousand times thank you!!


----------



## Ishna (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the most amazing newsletter ever!  Thank you for bringing it to our attention!  Not only the Japji Sahib articles but others are awesome (like the article on meditation in part 2).

Thank you spnadmin ji and Gyani ji for your wonderful seva bringing these to us!

Ishna


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Gyani ji, spnadmin ji I downloaded all of them.  Wonderful and direct writing.  Great reading and helpful for enhancing understanding.

Sat Sri Akal


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 26, 2011)

SikhBulletin is a jewel in the crown of Sikhi. And Dr. Karminder Singh Dhillon is beyond compare.  Right on! :happykaur:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 27, 2011)

Ambarsariah ji..
My brother may be visiting India/Punjab to present his Paper at some  university Confrence or seminar in the coming months.....Listening to him speak is also mind blowing...Guru Ji has blessed him with good oratory skills as well as writing skills and English-Punjabi comes effortlessly. Will let you know the exact dates and times/places and maybe you can get to meet him in person and maybe discuss this work on the Japuji. I am also trying to get him to attend the annual IOSS seminars in Chandigarh where i get to  present my Papers and also get to meet some of the best minds in Sikhism...every year since 2005.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't they call that "Enjabi"?  Or "Punglish"?  lol


----------



## inder preet (Aug 27, 2013)

Satsriakal ji sir
thank you sir this link is opening  and i got the answers which i needed .thank you once again.


----------



## surjeetbaba (Feb 2, 2014)

wahaguru Ji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr Karminder Singh ji is in the process of writing a second  well revised Book on the japuji Sahib...should be out soon. He is changing many of his opinions and tells us why..all in the process of Learning...Unlearning..and RELEARNING..as a SIKH should always be doing.sikhi the never ending marathon of learning...


----------

